# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  نشناختن جدول جدید در پروسیجر

## hana2064

با سلام من توی بانک اطلاعاتیم به نام DBAnbar چنتا جدول دارم که مشکلی ندارن امشب یه جدول جدید ایجاد کردم مثل دفعات قبل که جدولم رو توی لیست جداول بانکم میاره، اما موقع نوشتن پروسیجر برای درج در جدول جدید(در لیست بازشوی بانکهای sql) این جدول رو نمیشناسه ، دلیلش واقعا جالبه اصلا تو پروسیجرهای قبلی برای جداول قبلی چنین مشکلی نداشتم؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
ممکنه موقع ایجاد جدول (اگر با Script باشه) دیتابیستون رو انتخاب نکرده باشید.
ممکنه در یک schema به غیر از Dbo ایجاد کرده باشید.
با استفاده از دستور زیر میتونید لیست همه جداول اون دیتابیس رو ببینید.


Select * from information_Schema.tables

ببینید ایا در این لیست هست یاخیر.

----------

